# What does this body language mean?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aires will do this to me. He will put his head over my shoulder (especially if I'm scratching his chest or shoulders) and "pull" me into him. I call it a horsey hug. My old gelding used to do it to me, too. As I have had a VERY good connection with both of the horses that have done this with me, I've always figured it was a good thing. Our trainer saw Aires do it to me once and she seriously went "Awwwww! He's hugging you!" (she's been around horses her entire life and she's in her late 30s).


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

That is so sweet. It sounds to me like she's trying to bond with somebody.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it is demonstrating that she feel comfortable with you. I wouldn't say it's a dominance demonstration of any kind, however, be very watchful. After a minute or so of this, I would be inclined to tell her that it's enough and back her off a bit, just so she knows that you are the one in control.

She probably was resting her head on yours, not pulling/pushing. Just felt like that because her head is so heavy


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, for your assurances. 
That is a good point, Northern Mama, that I could have showed her I was in control of the situation. I was just so excited that I was able to love on her at all. 
She was definitely pushing her head down on me though. The first thing she did was resting her head and there was a big difference between that and her pushing. She's a mini; her head's not that heavy. lol
Once she moved away and I stood up, she kept her distance again. I guess I will do the sitting on the ground for a while longer. Then move to my knees, then maybe a chair. Get her to slowly understand that just because I'm big doesn't mean I'm mean. 

Any advice for getting Penny to chill out or is that just herd behavior that has to be accepted? I kinda wonder what the dynamic will be like when Lily gets back. She was the head horse, but was never mean towards Penny, like Penny is to Luna.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

2 of my horses do that. While I'm scratching Nut-Megg's chest and neck, he places his head ontop of my. My head fits perfectly between his jaw bones and it's actually pretty comphy, but his head gets heavy after awhile. Chilly, when your standing infront of her and wrap your arms around her neck, will arch her neck and hug you with her head. She sometimes cracks my back, lol.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

How cute, CLaPorte! They obviously love their mama!


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

my mare used to do that to me.. i thought it was a horsey hug and she was just being sweet. but i now realize it was one of the signs of dominance that lead up to her rearing towards me. 

it started out just "hugging" then she would start "hugging" then do a tiny rear... then it became as soon as that head shakes it's rearing time. be careful...


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I've always been told it's a loving thing. Lucy does something simalr but its not out of affection if I stand in the cross ties to wait for my coach to long she nudges me toward the arena like she thinks I forgot where to go but if if pucsh her head away and remind her I know where to go she gets the point


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Just remember.. Its all cute and funny when u think a horse is 'hugging' u, but u need to think realistically. Horses are herd animals. They need to know their place and where u fit into the pecking order. Horses bond with humans, but they do not love. They Acknowledge u as their leader, in ways that may sometimes show that they don't mind your company. Allowing a horse to 'hug' u may in reality be showing them that they can physically dominate u.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

See! Now this is what I was worried about. How do you know the difference between a horse being affectionate or trying to be dominant? I've never had this issue because 1) I've never had a horse that was shy of humans, and 2) I've never had a mini.


----------

